# Testing new "baby fedor" sig



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Prety cool huh?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

:thumb02:

I'd be willing to sell it for 50,000 points. That's a hell of a good deal for such a unique, and well done signature.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

hahaha I likey!!! :thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

When I first saw it I thought you lost a sig bet


----------



## jockstrap (Jun 1, 2008)

that might be the best sig ive seen in my life.





its ugly


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

jockstrap said:


> that might be the best sig ive seen in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL i know, it looks like a kindergardener did it.


----------

